# Change wikipedia.org to m.wikipedia.org



## greenpig (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi there,
I was just wondering if it's possible to change the URL in the search bar from the default "normal" wikipedia page to the mobil version of wikipedia (m.wikipedia.org). I find it quite unhandy to navigate the normal wikipedia page -> though, m.wikipedia is quite handy (no zooming, navigating etc.)! Any ideas how to change that?! Cheers


----------



## labread (Jan 26, 2011)

If you go to the menu while your browser is open, you can add a bookmark.  Just add the mobile version and delete the original as you would delete a book.  The only problem I have had with bookmarks I have added is that some are not named as I wish them to be, and I have not seen a way to change how they are named or the order in which they are listed.


----------



## greenpig (Feb 22, 2011)

Thx - you helped me a lot!


----------



## labread (Jan 26, 2011)

You're welcome!  I'm glad to be able to help someone else for a change!


----------



## labread (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm going to respond to one of my own questions, as I just figured out that it is possible to change the name shown for bookmarks.  Click down so that the bookmark you wish to change is underlined.  Click on the right portion of the 5 way controller, and an "edit bookmark" button will pop up.  Click on that, and you type in the desired name.

Is there a way to change the order in which the bookmarks are displayed?


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Good find on the rename labread, I'd not spotted that.

I've not found any way to change the order of bookmarks I'm afraid.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

If you go to the Mobile Wikipedia website (http://en.m.wikipedia.org) on your Kindle, then press Menu and choose "Bookmark This Page," you will be prompted that there's already a bookmarked page with that name. Choose to save the bookmark, and it will replace the regular Wikipedia website link that was bookmarked on the Kindle with the Mobile Wikipedia website link. It still will be on your first page of bookmarks, right under Amazon.com! This works on the latest-generation Kindle (K3).


----------

